# What's your favorite season?



## A Optimistic (Dec 7, 2021)

What's your favorite season and why?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 7, 2021)

Winter with a lot of snow and many cold days
Early spring when everything blossoms
Autumn cause of colors
Summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 7, 2021)

Fall, easily. The color change in the foliage is idyllic. It's my favorite time of the year to go on hikes.

Summer's a close second because of festivals in my area and BBQ season.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 7, 2021)

The short summers we get are lovely. I like sitting on grass.

The other 50 weeks of the year it's raining tbh tbf


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 7, 2021)

Summer! Its more pleasant and its the time where I typically go on ambitious vacations.


----------



## Rin (Dec 7, 2021)

Fall must be some showy station due to the plants, though not in the location I dwell in, so no.

Probably winter followed by summer (let's go beach, boys).


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 7, 2021)

Spring low diffs any season except summer and summer is extreme diff for spring. Spring isn't too hot, you can forget about wearing jacket, this is a season when everything comes to life and its beautiful. Also I love the smell of spring
worst season is winter. Winter sucks in Russia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 7, 2021)

Voted Fall, but Fall/Spring are the same for me.

Between Winter and Summer, I prefer Winter. I sweat way too much in the summer.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 7, 2021)

imo season three was when the show really found its footing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Dec 7, 2021)

fall

-pretty
-chilly not cold
-halloween
-sweater/hoodie weather

summer nights are top tier tho


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 7, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> Spring low diffs any season except summer and summer is extreme diff for spring. Spring isn't too hot, you can forget about wearing jacket, this is a season when everything comes to life and its beautiful. Also I love the smell of spring
> worst season is winter. Winter sucks in Russia


I can't rate you tier specialist in this universe. Well played.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Dec 7, 2021)

fall - nice weather, pretty leaves
spring - nice weather, pretty flowers

winter - too fucking cold but snow is pretty
summer - too fucking hot


----------



## Shrike (Dec 7, 2021)

It's strange, I love them all equally. I don't think I could live in a place where not all seasons are present, like a tropical or cold climates. Really like the cyclic nature of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 7, 2021)

I almost die every winter trying to climb or trying not to trigger avalanches so I enjoy winter the most in a rivalrous way.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 7, 2021)

I can't decide between summer and fall. Sumall?


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 7, 2021)

I guess I'll go with Spring. But I love them all.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 7, 2021)

it's -21 celsius right now can't do shit, took forever to start the car (and btw cars can break if you keep forcing them to start on cold weather)

summer easily.


----------



## Gwiber (Dec 7, 2021)

I used to love summer, but I kinda have dry skin and my body itches really bad after baths on hot days. So I had to say goodbye... spring, it is.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 7, 2021)

summer. 

everything is better during the summer- sunshine, beaches/pools/lakes, blockbuster movies, vacations, bright nail polish, flip flops and ACs. 

what's not to love?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 7, 2021)

where is rainy and dry season

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 7, 2021)

wibisana said:


> where is rainy and dry season


Dry season is mad fun in Vietnam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 8, 2021)

Winter because no insects or bugs.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 8, 2021)

late summer


----------



## Perrin (Dec 8, 2021)

Summer, work is less mental


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 8, 2021)

Season 3.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Dry season is mad fun in Vietnam


in Indonesia it is hot when dry season and it is flooding when rainy season


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2021)

wibisana said:


> in Indonesia it is hot when dry season and it is flooding when rainy season


Yeah, damn flooding everywhere right now over there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, damn flooding everywhere right now over there


Is the frog the flood support service?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 8, 2021)

Critical of all seasons except Fall.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 8, 2021)

Used to be summer but at one point I gained enough weight to start sweating and enjoy winter more, now I lost so much weight and got kinda of skinny that I fear the cold because I start trembling worse than a vibrating string...

Spring it is, nothing beats watching nature blossom once again before you and considering there are several trees right next to my window right now I can appreciate the colours even if stuck working/chilling at home that particular day.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2021)

Summer.

Beach, long days and sunsets, warmer nights.
I also prefer summer outfits as a rule simpler and i don't have to carry a umbrella. maybe winter too if i got snow


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 10, 2021)

Fall. Good temperatures - you don't really sweat or freeze where I am, and it looks BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 10, 2021)

Winter, it is by far the most pleasant season with the nicest weather, less severe thunderstorms/tornadoes, and less bugs. Autumn gets credit for being that time where I'm happy that we're leading into winter. The other two seasons are misery and they shall not be spoken of.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 10, 2021)

why is winter in last place?


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 11, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> why is winter in last place?



I want to assume that they live somewhere where winter is actually harsh, where it's always cold and always snowy.

But I live in the South, where winter is the nicest season, and people still hate it here so IDK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2021)

Probably summer. My social life crashed hard once it got colder. And it started getting dark very fast (3PM/4PM ET).


----------



## JoJo (Dec 24, 2021)

let me change to spring


----------



## Schneider (Dec 24, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> why is winter in last place?


It'd be shocking otherwise

1. The whites look nice, for about 3 days or so. When the snow starts ganging up the road it's a very different tune.
2. Shitty cold.
3. Heater electricity bills
4. Gets dark fast
5. Various cold/snow related vehicle problems.
6. Dry skin.
7. Blizzards.

And the list goes on. I guess there's one good stuff being cool winter fashion but even that comes with the caveat of the extra hustle. Oh, and the summer apparel discounts i guess..


----------



## Yamato (Dec 24, 2021)

I'd say the fall. Starts to cool down here and the air feels peaceful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Dec 25, 2021)

Spring and summer. Summer is a little hot but I'll take that instead of this cold ass weather.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 25, 2021)

Schneider said:


> It'd be shocking otherwise
> 
> 1. The whites look nice, for about 3 days or so. When the snow starts ganging up the road it's a very different tune.
> 2. Shitty cold.
> ...



You must live somewhere far up North. Where I live, It's been in the 60s and 70s 75% of this December. There has been no cold, little use for the heater, and most certainly no snow/blizzards.

Where I live winter is:

1. The nicest temperatures of the year... A reprieve from the heat.
2. The time where we have the least amount of severe thunderstorms/tornadoes to worry about.
3. The time where insects go back to whatever hell they came from so I can have peace outside.

(Global warming is taking away all of that from me, but I can still dream.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 27, 2021)

Fall since there's halloween and the weather is not too hot or too cold.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 30, 2021)

Spring, I usually drive around the countryside to see the vountry coming to life.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 1, 2022)

Summer 

* It’s warm & sunny 
* You can go swimming
* Those warm & long summer nights
* The nature is green and there are so many beautiful flowers 
* Summer vacation 
* Barbecue 

The highlight of summer each year is celebrating Midsummer with my family though.


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jan 2, 2022)

All seasons are beautiful in their own way. So hard to decide.


----------

